

Self-sculpting sand robots are under development at MIT  - iknowl
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17603235

======
stephengillie
Reminds me of the "Replicators" from Stargate SG1 - small modular blocks that
magnetically join to form robots of varying size and ability.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Replicator_(Stargate)>

~~~
iknowl
Wow !

